# making xp game compatible for vista.



## willybe1974 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello everyone. I have a question about xp games. I have battlefield 1942 that I bought and my brother and brother in law both bought also. we play online together since we live far apart. my in law has given his tower to his daughter and now has a new laptop. It runs vista. He tried loading battlefield 1942 and it wouldnt load or run, is there a simple setting to change or are their games out there that you have to give up on if your not savvy enough to load both xp and vista operating systems on one computer? any and all advise would be appreciated


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, there's a very simple way. 

1. Open Control Panel 
2. Click Programs 
3. Click "Use an older program with this version of Windows" 
4. Follow the wizard instructions and select the right options 

You should be good to go.


----------



## willybe1974 (Feb 5, 2008)

where in control panel is there something called programs, i see a add or remove programs but nothing where i can tell it to run an older version...:4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Towards the bottom left corner, click programs. Which will take you to this screen. 










The option you need is sort of highlighted. You'll need to be in classic view.


----------



## willybe1974 (Feb 5, 2008)

sweet will give it a try


----------



## Nemesis_SA (Sep 6, 2007)

You can also just do this:

1.) Right click the .exe file
2.) Choose "properties"
3.) Goto the "compatibility" tab
4.) Check the check box 
5.) Choose Windows XP

Works sometimes, but not always.


----------



## willybe1974 (Feb 5, 2008)

i take it the only way you get the option through the control panel once in programs to try game in other form is if looking through the classic view? i didnt see it in the standard that they had on.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, you'll need to be in classic view.

Also, I'm assuming this game is being installed via a CD. If it's an .exe then Nemesis_SA's will work. The method I've outlines works for CD's in cases where when you look at the CD drive, Vista will say "0 MB of XX MB free" but when you try to open or explore the drive, a box pops up which asks you what you would like to name the blank CD and give's you formatting options.


----------

